# All Day Vapes Hardware Special Requests



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

I will be ordering a shipment of hardware (not batteries - they're already on their way) from our supplier within the next few days, ETA about 2 to 3 weeks.

Anyone with special requests are welcome to contact me and I'll see if I can bring it in from our supplier for you and at what price. I will only deal with our supplier, not go shopping around, as I trust them.

In fact, I want to extend that invitation into the future as well.

Let me know the exact model and colour you're after. I will give you a price if I can get it, and you will have to pay upfront before I order.

Edit/ I just thought to do this, so have not had time to finetune it. Here's the thing; if the person pays up front - by manual EFT so the payment processors palm doesn't have to be greased - and the item does not qualify for cashback and free shipping, and most importantly - I do not have to stock it, The price will be lower. 

This is only under the abovementioned conditions. If the person has paid and the item is out of stock by the time I get to it their money will be refunded.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I will be ordering a shipment of hardware (not batteries - they're already on their way) from our supplier within the next few days, ETA about 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> Anyone with special requests are welcome to contact me and I'll see if I can bring it in from our supplier for you and at what price. I will only deal with our supplier, not go shopping around, as I trust them.
> 
> ...



Any chance of a gold Vapefly Brunhilde MTL RDTA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (9/6/21)

Indeed a most kind gesture @YeOldeOke! I would so love to partake in this but alas; life has dealt me too many unforeseen challenges as of late. Hardware will have to wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any chance of a gold Vapefly Brunhilde MTL RDTA?


@Dela Rey Steyn Yup, in fact I intended to get it already, but I will add one for you if you want to make sure it's not sold out again by the time you get to it.

R826.88 to you. /Edit Make that R750 to you.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

takatatak said:


> Indeed a most kind gesture @YeOldeOke! I would so love to partake in this but alas; life has dealt me too many unforeseen challenges as of late. Hardware will have to wait


As I said, make this a standing invitation. You'll just have to wait till I make the next order.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn The Gold works out about R120 more Than the SS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn The Gold works out about R120 more Than the SS



Thanks, will have to wait till month end then

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn and everybody.

I just thought to do this, so have not had time to finetune it. Here's the thing; if the person pays up front - by manual EFT so the payment processors palm doesn't have to be greased - and the item does not qualify for cashback and free shipping, and most importantly - I do not have to stock it, The price will be lower. So I'd price that gold Vapefly Brunhilde MTL RDTA at R671.84 and the SS one at R544.96

This is only under the abovementioned conditions. If the person has paid and the item is out of stock by the time I get to it their money will be refunded.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## takatatak (9/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> As I said, make this a standing invitation. You'll just have to wait till I make the next order.


Most certainly noted for future reference!! Thank you @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

I've put up a form for special requests.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/vape-devices-special-requests/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

Lest this whole issue is misunderstood, let me make it clear I don't have a direct line into the motherlode of vape goodies, and neither do I claim I am the guru in sourcing the best and the latest at breathtakingly low prices. I do have 15 years experience living in Asia and doing business there so that helps and is why I source our hardware directly from them.

I simply have one supplier I use because they seem like the best all round, I can work with them. When I do an order, I will bring in whatever you need that they have in stock at the time, at a price that will be fair. Whether you can source it cheaper because someone has marked their stock down is of no interest to me. I do not go hunting around every time I order for what is in the bargain basement of everybody at the time. This may be why so much of the supply in SA is so erratic, tbh.

So I am happy to add your items and give you a fair price. Beyond that, I claim nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (9/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> As I said, make this a standing invitation. You'll just have to wait till I make the next order.


Awesome of you.
Legendary!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (9/6/21)

hi, can you get a black An RDA for Vaping by Coilturd ?

regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, can you get a black An RDA for Vaping by Coilturd ?
> 
> regards


No. They're US or Uk ain't they? I don't source hardware from there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/21)

We focus on juice, that's where we shine. Hardware will never be our main focus, so 'exotic', 'high end' hardware is not in my line-up and will never be. That we reserve for our juices.

We will help out with your ave mundane stuff that comes from China. That's it. The latest, greatest hyped hardware to hit the market this week I'm not going to bother with, I don't have the time to chase fashion again.

I've posted a page on site for requests. They will be filed and checked at the time of the next order and you will be notified on whether I can do it or not. At that time. Please understand I cannot spend hours chasing various items across zillions of websites, I have too much on my plate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (10/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> No. They're US or Uk ain't they? I don't source hardware from there.



ok thanks, can you get one of these, Hugo Vapor Squeezer squonk - camo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (10/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/6/21)

My eye(s) are a bit dicey, Have you a bigger pic?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/6/21)

Lots of hugo vapor stuff but no squonk. Only squonk I see on a quick check is Vandy Vape Pulse V2 BF 95W Squonker Mod

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Lots of hugo vapor stuff but no squonk. Only squonk I see on a quick check is Vandy Vape Pulse V2 BF 95W Squonker Mod



thanks, not winning am I ...lol


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/6/21)

@vicTor Dovpo Topside Dual 200W Squonk Box Mod(V3) (Upgraded)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @vicTor Dovpo Topside Dual 200W Squonk Box Mod(V3) (Upgraded)



thanks but I prefer mech squonk

no worries Sir, thanks for trying

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/6/21)

I'm starting to build the next order so if anyone has special requests I'll see what I can do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any chance of a gold Vapefly Brunhilde MTL RDTA?



@Dela Rey Steyn , is this the one you talking about?


If so, it sounds great. I like the 5ml. Any drawbacks with the metal rods ? Does one need to replace them? Is it easy , where does one get more rods?

Am thinking I need another MTL option


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/6/21)

@Silver 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapefly-brunhilde-mtl-rta-atomizer-5ml/

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapefly-brunhilde-rta-german-ss-wire/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/6/21)

Can't really think why one would have to replace the ss rods?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Can't really think why one would have to replace the ss rods?



Only time that might come to mind is when you do by a fluke of nature manage to crack your glass into a gazillion pieces and have no idea where all the shards ended up (like embedded in the SS ropes). Then only will I think it will be a good call to replace them in a jiffy. Other than that I am with @YeOldeOke on that one... get some backup just for in case of emergency, but dont expect the need to swop them when you do a pitstop every week (unless you want to while the dirty set soaks a day longer to get all the juice and flavor out of it).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/6/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapefly-brunhilde-mtl-rta-atomizer-5ml/
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapefly-brunhilde-rta-german-ss-wire/



Thanks @YeOldeOke 
This is great!


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/21)

The tank comes with spare rods. I’ve been using mine for 18 months at least and the rods are as good as new so I wouldn’t be concerned about them…

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/6/21)

They are available locally as well, but I'll also get some more. Spare glass - all the tanks come with spare glass so it's not urgent, but I will stock spares for all the tanks I sell, just give us a short period to build and stabilize our stock, things are a bit hectic atm. Our aim is to be a reliable and stable supplier for the lines we offer, as we have done with juice over the last 5 years. Where a model may become old and spares cant be easily sourced, we will try to source them for our customers.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/7/21)

I have removed the special requests page from our website, and sadly have to rescind the offer. The time I spend on chasing frivolous requests is unacceptable. To the members who would genuinely have liked to have this option I apologize, but the sense of entitlement, sometimes downright rudeness, and the lack of response when I do source these requests I can live without.

We will continue giving the best service we can muster within the framework of our established processes. Special requests will not fit into that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TonySC (10/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I have removed the special requests page from our website, and sadly have to rescind the offer. The time I spend on chasing frivolous requests is unacceptable. To the members who would genuinely have liked to have this option I apologize, but the sense of entitlement, sometimes downright rudeness, and the lack of response when I do source these requests I can live without.
> 
> We will continue giving the best service we can muster within the framework of our established processes. Special requests will not fit into that.



This is why we can't have nice things.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (11/7/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> I have removed the special requests page from our website, and sadly have to rescind the offer. The time I spend on chasing frivolous requests is unacceptable. To the members who would genuinely have liked to have this option I apologize, but the sense of entitlement, sometimes downright rudeness, and the lack of response when I do source these requests I can live without.
> 
> We will continue giving the best service we can muster within the framework of our established processes. Special requests will not fit into that.


Unfortunately humanity have evolved into sh*theads

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

